# Unidentified Tailless Whip Scorpion (Tanzania)



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 10, 2008)

So a few months back I got three of these guys in from the supplier we work with at our store. He sent them all to me since I always get a number of his spineless selection, and he knew that I had bred the more common species in the trade.



He called them thorny tailless whip scorpions and they were shipped to him from Tanzania. Sadly of the 3 (and the only 3 he had), only 1 survived more than a few days. They seemed to ship horribly. So I took the female home and thankfully she is doing well these last few months and may be gravid. Her abdomen has expanded nearly twice its size in 2 weeks. 



I wish the male was still alive, since his pedilaps combined spanned nearly 12 inches. Quite impressive.



Anyway here she is:


----------



## ftorres (Jan 10, 2008)

You are very lucky having one alive.
I had gotten several of them in the past but they will either die within days or arrived almost dying.

Good luck with Her and I do hope she is gravid.

We need those guys here in the states too.

regards ftorres.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 10, 2008)

She seems to love room temperature just like the standard D. diadema. I have a heating pad in there but she avoids it unless my house is unusually cold. 

People probably keep them too dry and too warm... a common problem with many species that come from African localls. The automatic assumption for an African species is heat and lack of humidity.


----------



## tyrel (Jan 10, 2008)

I hope with all my heart and soul that thing is gravid, and that the offspring get to good breeders. It would be amazing to have a new amblypigid species in the hobby.

By the way, check out this thread. I suspect it's the same species.

Edit: I would link to this in the Canada fourm too. I think there would definitely be interest.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 10, 2008)

Very Nice!!

I just picked up a few West African species that I'm trying to ID as well...these came from an exporter in Ghana.







It resembles _D. diadema_ but is much more robust IMO.  I had one huge male but unfortunately he didn't make it as they were all very dehydrated upon arrival.

Your specimen is very impressive, I hope to see more of them in the US!


----------



## dtknow (Jan 11, 2008)

The species Urbanjungles has are similar but lighter in color with more robust pedipalps it appears. I've seen them pictured in some arachnid books.

I'd love either species!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jan 11, 2008)

I've got several gravid females so keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ALberto1444 (Jan 12, 2008)

lOve those.  Tropical Mexico ahs some huge ones. I ahve a pic somewhere.


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Tailless Whip*

Nice pics i have a baby trying to figure out it's sex if anyone can help by looking at pic not very clear the pic.

If anyone has a clue on it's sex.


----------



## echostatic (Mar 20, 2008)

well im a little concerned now, i just recieved three of these today. they are very small, their bodies are about half an inch in length. they looked to be in good shape from what i can tell. they were bought captive bred from kenthebugguy.com as opposed to imported. do i face high odds of losing my pricey investment?


----------



## dtknow (Mar 20, 2008)

Damon diadema are pretty sturdy, this topic is about a different species. CB babies should pose few problems other than needing small food. Make sure to maintain adequate humidity!


----------



## echostatic (Mar 20, 2008)

ah, my mistake. well thats a relief!


----------



## Banshee05 (Mar 21, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> I've got several gravid females so keep your fingers crossed!!!


hi,
this looks like d.johnstoni to me.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Mar 21, 2008)

Banshee05 said:


> hi,
> this looks like d.johnstoni to me.


You could be right....I think there could have been 2 species in this group of animals.


----------



## Banshee05 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi,
i know 
if you read the newest revision from wegyoldt, you see that there are 2 species. medius and johnstoni. but johnstoni has a strong frontal  process above the middle eyes. you can see it in the other thread from me, where i posted pix of meduis and johnstoni, then you see the differences. congratus.
we had to find some way to trade my friend


----------



## UrbanJungles (Mar 21, 2008)

Banshee05 said:


> Hi,
> i know
> if you read the newest revision from wegyoldt, you see that there are 2 species. medius and johnstoni. but johnstoni has a strong frontal  process above the middle eyes. you can see it in the other thread from me, where i posted pix of meduis and johnstoni, then you see the differences. congratus.
> we had to find some way to trade my friend


Thanks for your input Micheal, your experience and eye are appreciated with making this ID.  I was unsure and you've convinced me...!  
I have to go back to your other thread now and continue to drool over some of your specimens...

:drool:


----------

